
The browser cache is Vary broken (2014) - majke
https://jakearchibald.com/2014/browser-cache-vary-broken/
======
paulddraper
At the rate that browser vendors seem bent on adding niche features, it would
seem they could scrape together the resources to work and obscure protocol
like HTTP properly.

